# ¿El ocaso de portage?

## natrix

Hola a todos!

Husmeando por el foro encontré este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-996618.html.

Mi ingles es 'very bad' pero si no entendí mal portage está cayendo, me refiero a que le falta mantenimiento y que otros administradores de paquetes lo están superando.

¿Es así ?¿Alguien tiene mas información de esto?

Siempre creí que portage era único e irreemplazable, ¿existirá una migración?

Gracias!!

----------

## cameta

Básicamente leyendo el hilo se puede llegar a las siguientes conclusiones.

1º Portage está roto, pero mediante apaños va tirando.

2º Cambiar de gestor de paquetes puede generar una serie infinita de problemas. 

3º Los desarrolladores son humanos y por tanto pueden pasar de discutir sobre el codigo a hacerlo sobre el programador.

----------

## natrix

Mi sorpresa vino al ver que sea un developer el que recomendara el cambio. Si hay algo que me gustó de entrada de gentoo fue portage, mantener un OS como este con unos pocos comandos es todo un lujo.

Y como siempre, lo más fácil es criticar al programado...

----------

## cameta

Cierto, lo más fácil es criticar al programador.  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Hilos así siempre ha habido y siempre habrá.

Portage goza de buena salud, pese a los problemas que tenga (que los tiene, no voy a decir que no).

Por ahora, no hay intención de cambiar eso, y la opinión de un solo desarrollador no es para nada vinculante en lo que al consejo administrativo de Gentoo se refiere. Nótese que el título "developer" lo tiene cualquier persona que tenga derechos de modificación en portage, con independencia de que esa persona mantenga 1 ebuild o 5.000.

No voy a entrar en la diatriba Paludis vs. Portage, porque A) ni conozco Paludis y B) no estoy interesado en esa discusión. Solo confirmo que no hay plan por ahora para cambiar de gestor de paquetes.

En Gentoo hay una metodología muy clara a seguir en lo concerniente a este tipo de cambios tan radicales, son las famosas GLEP, y un punto de partida, si alguien está interesado en conocer más sobre el tema es la primera de estas GLEP:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GLEP:1

En todo caso, sería un proceso largo y bien documentado, público y gestionado por el consejo con medios oficiales, y no con un post en el foro de Gentoo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, solo una cosa que decir, portage como todos los gestores de paquetes de linux es un conjunto de parches amontonados que como tal apestan. Sin embargo, igual que todos los gestores de paquetes de linux, cumple su función, por tanto, no pasa nada, gentoo vive y creo que vive bien junto con portage. La verdad el único gestor que he probado que "apesta menos" son los ports de FreeBSD, sin embargo nunca he podido usarlo en mi equipo personal, porque siempre falta un controlador grrrhhh. Ahora en linux sigo pensando que NIX tiene buena pinta

----------

## JotaCE

Opino igual que i92guboj desde hace mucho que intentan matar a portage y todo sigue funcionando igual.

Se creia que Paludis sería el gran salvador de Gentoo pero..... todo igual.

Tampoco caeré en discusiones entre portage o paludis o cualquier otro gestor de paquetes.

----------

